# Cat suddenly pooping peeing everywhere for unknown reason!



## plopplopplop (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a female 3 year old cat. I've had her all her life. I moved into a new house May of this year. She was doing fine when we first moved in. She was using the litter box. Then after a few months my dad got sick of smelling cat poo so he got a kitty door and put the cat box out in the garage. Once my cat figured out how to use the cat door she used the litter box like a champ...but all of a sudden. This month...she started pooping and peeing in the house...and it's really upsetting. The only thing I could come up with as to why she is doing this is...she's kind of a scardy cat..and sometimes when she's out in the garage the garage door will open and it will freak her out. Put her food and water is outside as well. So she has to go out into the garage to eat and drink...so I don't see why she can't pee and poop in her litter box too. 
Her food and water are far away from her litter box. So I don't think they're too close for her. 
I'm getting really worried because my dad isn't as forgiving as I am and he is close to making her an outdoor cat and believe me she is NOT an outdoor cat. 
The only other thing I could think of is putting the litter box back in my bedroom...which is not enjoyable...but I'm willing to do it for her.

Does anyone have any reasoning as to why she would suddenly start this out of no where? 
Or any possible solutions?
Any help would be much appreciated!

I also have a 1 year old male cat but he is mainly outdoors.


----------



## oscar (May 25, 2004)

Could be a few things. FIrst, it may be good to take her to the vet to rule out any physical reasons for this change. Next, it could very well be that something scared her in the garage. If there are no medical/physical problems, having a litter box in your room may help. Moving is quite traumatic for cats, and it takes awhile for them to adjust. Moviing the box into the garage required another adjustment. She may have been spooked by the car, or maybe hit by the car even? Another good reason to see the vet.... and rule out any injuries.
Keep us posted!


----------



## stephanie0122 (Oct 13, 2004)

Soem cats just don't like the outside. She may be one of them. However sometimes cats respond poorly to the moving experience....they are very territorial animals and when they get up-rooted like that sometimes they just don't like it. You did say tho that she was ok at first which leads me to believe that maybe it was the moving of houses and then the sudden movement of her litterbox to the garage. If she was always an indoor cat until now...i can see why she is confused. Do you live in a colder climate? Some cats don't like the weather changes...i know when i snows at my house we have a house full of cats b/c noone wants to go outside. 

Of course i don't want to rule out the possiability of any madical problems...you should get her looked at by your vet and have him rule out any problems for you...also maybe he/she will have some solutions for you!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Oscar's right. The first thing to do is take her to the vet for a urinalysis. Urinary tract infections are the most common cause of inappropriate elimination. 

If she comes back with a clean bill of health, then there's something wrong with the litterbox. It could be placement (highly likely considering the location of the box), the litter in the box, the depth of the litter, the height of the box, etc.


----------

